# مواصفات أجهزة ترمبل ونيكون



## هانى زكريا احمد (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اليوم أضع بين أيديكم مواصفات أجهزة ترمبل gps و total station وأيضا أجهزة نيكون total station
المواصفات موجوده باللغه العربيه فى الملف رقم 2 أما الملف رقم 1 فيوجد به المواصفات باللغه الأنجليزيه ويوجد به لينكات التحميل

أخوانى أنا أضعت كثيرا من الوقت فى توفير هذه المعلومات فلا تبخلوا فى الرد على
شكرا
م/هانى زكريا احمد
الرياض
المملكه العربيه السعوديه


----------



## garary (21 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على مجهوداتك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليك يا باشمهندس هانى 

مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود . وانا مهندس مساحة و بشتغل بالترمبل من اربعة سنة و لدى من الكتب و الشيتات عن الترمبل ما يزعج من ناحيت الكم و الغالبية العظمة بالانجليزى , لذلك انا برى ما قدمته للجميع تستاهل عليه الشكر .


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (26 فبراير 2009)

*الشكر للجميع*

السلام عليكم
أشكر كل من المهندس garary و جعفرالقراشى على الرد
وأتمنى من جميع المشاهدين للموضوع الذى بلغ عددهم 40 بدون ردود أن نتفاعل فتعم الفائده
أنا أرحب بجميع الأسئله حول هذه الأجهزه ليستفاد الجميع
وشكرا


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فين الأسئله ياجماعه


----------



## ROUDS (28 فبراير 2009)

هانى زكريا احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> فين الأسئله ياجماعه



قبل الاسئله لابد اولا من الشكر
جزاك الله خيرا
وجارى الاطلاع على المواصفات


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (23 أبريل 2009)

هل المواصفات يتم أنزالها بسهوله أم هناك بعض الصعوبات فى التنزيل
أنا حاضر للأجابه عن أى سؤال يخص هذه الأجهزه المذكوره
شكرا
م/هانى زكريا أحمد


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (23 أبريل 2009)

هل المواصفات يتم أنزالها بسهوله أم هناك بعض الصعوبات فى التنزيل
أنا حاضر للأجابه عن أى سؤال يخص هذه الأجهزه المذكوره
شكرا
م/هانى زكريا أحمد


----------



## abo-mofeed (23 أبريل 2009)

*الله يعطيك العافيه*

مشكور اخي هانى زكريا احمد وان شاء الله الله ينولك اللي في بالك:16:


----------



## medhat abdo (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الوفير..........................ولكل مجتهد نصيب


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (23 أبريل 2009)

الاخ هاني زكريا انت ام تضيع وقتك في جمع هذه المواصفات بل انجزت فيها مجهود 
شكرا على المجهود ......
م / صلاح قنديل


----------



## هانى عامر (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المجهود وجارى تنزيل الملف


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (25 أبريل 2009)

الاخ العزيز م/ هانى انك تقوم باعمال متميزة جدا وهادفة لانك مهندس تعرف العلم من اين ياخذ وتبذل مجهودا لاخراجة باحسن صورةاتمنى لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (25 أبريل 2009)

مهندس هانى بارك اللة فيك ومشكور على هذا المجهود ياريت نبذة عن طريقة العمل (التوقيع والرصد الثابت)بى g.p.sوشكرا لك مقدما


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (25 أبريل 2009)

على فكرة ايها الزملاء المهندس هانى من المهندسين المحترمين لانة يرد على اى استفسار من اى مهندس او مساح يعمل فى هذة المهنة بعكس مهندسين اخرين وقد لمست ذلك بنفسى


----------



## abdolkadr (25 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي العزيز هل لك صلة بوكالة نيكون او ترمبل بالمملكة السعودية ام لا


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو حسناء (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم يا باش مهندس هانى يا معلم
انا محمود رياض (النعيم ) وحشنى جدا ارجو ان تكون بخير وعافية
والعروسه الصغيرة بتهتنا تكون بصحة وعافية
كما اسأل الله ان ينبتها لك نباتا حسناً


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (27 أبريل 2009)

أشكر الجميع على الردود ومتشكر أوى يا ابو حسناء على الرد
وأشكر المهندس الأخ عبدالعزيز منصور أيضا
وأعتذر عن غيابى الفتره السابقه لأنشغالى ولكن سأحاول جاهدا أن أكون عند حسن الظن
أشكركم مره أخرى على الردود


----------



## القناص المسافر (28 يونيو 2009)

اسأل الله الا يحرمك أجر نشر العلم ..ألف شكر ورحم الله والديك


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (29 يونيو 2009)

*أحدث جهاز gps من شركة ترمبل*

وسأرشح هذا الجهاز الذى ليس له منافس على الأطلاق وهو trimble R8GNSS MODEL 3
وهذا الرابط للجهاز
http://www.trimble.com/trimbler8gnss.shtml

المواصفات الفنيه لجهاز GPS Trimble R8GNSS
1- يرسل رسائل CMRX والتى تجعل حل ال RTK FIX فى حالة أنقطاع أشارة الراديو ولمدة لا تزيد عن 10 دقائق حتى يتثنى تغير بطارية الراديو او أصلاح العطل
2- ثنائى التردد L1/L2
3- مزود براديوا خارجى يصل مداه لأكثر من 13 كم بمنتهى الكفاءه .
4- الجهاز يعمل فى أسواء الظروف الجويه ودرجة الحراره التى يتحملها –40 °C to +65 °C
5- يوجد بالجهاز 220 قناة للأستقبال .
– – GPS: L1C/A, L1C, L1E, L2C, L2E, L5
– GLONASS: L1C/A, L1P, L2C/A (GLONASS M only), L2P
– SBAS: L1C/A, L5
– Galileo GIOVE-A and GIOVE-B

6- يتميز الجهاز بخفة الوزن 1.35 KG للرسيفر والأنتينا والراديوا الداخلى والبطاريه الداخليه
7- يعمل الجهاز بدون أسلاك تماما بأستخدام خاصية البلوتوث بين كامل وحداته
8- مزود بأحدث محرك متطور للأستخدام بطريقة الرصد السريع RTK.
9- الأنتينا المزود بها الجهاز ذات تصميم متطور لأستقبال الموجات بأقل تشتت ممكن ومصممه بحيث تقلل الأخطاء فى الرصد نتيجة عملية MULTIPATH .
10- يستقبل التصحيحات أثناء العمل بالـ RTK على راديوا UHF او شرائح GSM و GPRS
11- مقاوم للصدمات حتى أرتفاع 2
12- معزول ضد الأتربه والماء IPX7
13- كل مستقبل معه بطاريتان داخليتان تدعمه للعمل 14 ساعه متواصله مع وجود بطاريه أخرى خارجيه تستخدم لمدة 14 ساعه بمفردها وال 4 بطاريات الأخريات يمكن أستخدامهم مع الروفر
14- مزود بذاكره داخليه 57 ميجا بايت تدعم العمل لمدة 41 يوم متواصله بالنسبه للرصد الثابت أما بالنسبه للرصد المتحرك فالذاكره المستخدمه 512 م ب تمكنك من العمل حوالى 12000 ساعه
15- أستقبال شبكة الأقمار الروسيه جلوناس والأوربيه جاليليو والأمريكيه نافا ستار.
16- مزود بتكنولوجيا GNSS
17- الجهاز مصمم لأستقبال الموجات المدنيه L2C.
18- الجهاز مصمم لأستقبال موجات L5 .
19- مزوده بخواص صوتيه لأى رساله تظهر على شاشة الجهاز
20- الجهاز يستقبل شبكات WAAS and EGNOS

الدقه
21- دقة الجهاز فى الرصد الثابت ±5 mm +0.5 ppm RMS أفقيا و ±5 mm +1ppm RMS رأسيا
22- دقة الجهاز فى الرصد المتحرك ±10 mm +1 ppm RMS أفقيا و ±20 mm +1ppm RMS رأسيا
23- القاعده مزوده براديو داخلى 450 GHZ يتيح العمل لمسافة 5 كيلومتر و تفعيله أختيارى لوجود راديوا خارجى مع الجهاز
24- يتم قياس النقطه بطريقة RTK فى 5 ثانيه فقط
25- يقيس خطوط حتى 30 كيلومتر بمنتهى الدقه
26- وقت الرصد لنقط الشبكات فى الخطوط القصيره يأخذ 8 دقائق كحد أدنى

الوحده المتحكمه بالجهاز والتى تسمى TSC2 والبرنامج الحقلى يتميزوا بالأتى :
1- بها وحدة بلوتوث داخلية
2- شاشه ملونه حساسه للمس
3- مزوده بذاكره داخليه 512 ميجا بايت تكفى للعمل لمدة 12000 ساعه
4- تعمل على نظام ويندوز موبيل 5
5- مزوده بمجموعة الأوفيس والأنترنت أكسبلورر
6- مزوده ببروسيسور داخلى 520 ميجا هرتز
7- لها مخارج USB لنقل البيانات منها واليها بمنتهى السهوله
8- تظهر خريطه على الشاشه ويمكن أستخدام صوره كخلفيه
9- مزوده بخواص صوتيه لأى رساله تظهر على شاشة الجهاز
10- البرنامج المستخدم بالموقع يحتوى على برامج لحساب المسافه بين نقطتين وحساب المسافات الرأسيه والأفقيه بين أى نقطتين وحساب المسافات المائله وحساب المساحات المقفله وعمل أوفسيت للخطوط وأيضا تقسيمها وتوقيعها بمنتهى السهوله والأقواس أيضا
11- البرنامج الحقلى يمكنه أستعراض ملف من الأتوكاد كخلفيه على شاشة الجهاز ويمكن عمل توقيع منها للنقاط بمنتهى السهوله وأيضا يظهر الخطوط ويتعامل مع الطبقات بصوره سلسه وبالألوان
12- البرنامج الحقلى يحتوى على جزء خاص بالطرق
13- يمكن عمل توقيع للنقاط من الخريطه مباشرة بدون الدخول على قوائم فى البرنامج
14- البرنامج يتيح الرفع الطبوغرافى المتكرر والمرتبط بمسافة ثابتة او فتره زمنيه معينه أو الأثنان معا ويمكن عمل أوفسيت أثناء التوقيع المتكرر
15- نفس البرنامج الحقلى والمكتبى يستخدم بكامل أمكانياته مع الجى بى أس و التوتال أستيشن ترمبل
16- البرنامج به جميع أنواع الأحداثيات المختلفه وبه أمكانية خلق نظام أحداثى جديد خاص بى
17- يمكن جعل الجى بى أس يعمل على أى نظام أحداثى حتى ولو كان محلى أو مفترض بمنتهى الدقه أى يمكنه العمل على نقاط مفروضه بأى أحداثيات أو نقاط من TOTALSTATION

مواصفات البرنامج المكتبى (TGO)
1- البرنامج المكتبى (TGO) والذى يقوم بمعالجة البيانات التى تم تجميعها بواسطة الـ GPS غير محمى بدونجل مما يجعمل امكانيه تنصيبه على اكثر من جهاز كمبيوتر بسهوله ويسر .
2- يقوم البرنامج المكتبى بعمليات تحويل للاحداثيات بشكل سريع وبدقه عاليه مما يمكن من استخدامه منفردا للتحويل .
3- يستطيع البرنامج المكتبى استيراد 38 نسق (فورمات)مختلفه من البيانات ويمكنه اخراجها الى 65 نسق مختلف مما يسهل عمليه ادخال أو أخراج البيانات من وإلى برامج عده.
4- البرنامج يصدر ويستقبل ملفات RENIX
5- يستطيع تصدير وفتح ملفات DXF
6- البرنامج يكون surface 3d بخطوه واحده وأيضا يمكنه تخليق كنتور وتصدير الكنتور والأسطح للأتوكاد مباشرتا
7- البرنامج يحسب الحجوم
8- يمكن التعديل بمنتهى السهوله فى أى بيانات أو نقاط
9- يمكن التصدير لبرامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه GIS بخطوه واحده
10- يقوم البرنامج بمعالجة خطوط القاعده الطويله حتى 70 كم فى خطوه واحده
11- ضبط الشبكات NET WORK ADJUSTMENT فى أربع خطوات سهله جدا
12- يوجد بالبرنامج خاصية التخطيط لما قبل الرصد MISSION PLANNING حيث يبين أنسب أوقات الرصد خلال اليوم او الأسبوع أو الشهر القادم ويبين قيمة الـ DOP وأيضا عدد الأقمار وغيرها الكثير ويمكن طباعة النتائج على هيئة جداول زمنيه توضح أفضل أوقات الرصد
13- يمكن للبرنامج رسم الخريطه مباشرتا عن طريق أستخدام الأكواد
14- يمكنه فتح صور الأقمار الصناعيه كخلفيه وراء الرسم أو الرفع المساحى
15- يمكنه أخراج أكثر من 20 تقرير مختلف عن العمل المساحى


----------



## مجدي لطفي حسين (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير هذا الموضوع هام جدا


----------



## اسلام عاطف (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس هاني
انا احتاج لعمل 
site calibaration
بواسطة GPS TRIMBLE R8 OR 5800


----------



## odwan (8 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وألف شكر وإنه لجهد رائع ومتميز
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (9 يوليو 2009)

أشكر الجميع على الردود وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن الظن
بالنسبه لسؤال المهندس على فؤاد فهو سؤال جيد ومقتصر على جزئيه معينه وليس سؤال عام ولذلك يسعدنى الرد عليه

أولا يجب أن نعرف ما هو site calibration سواء لترمبل أو أى جهاز اخر

الأجابه ببساطه هى جعل الجى بى أس يعمل بأى نظام أحداثى حتى ولو كان أحداثياته أفتراضيه

مثال :- ذهبت إلى موقع ووجدت مجموعه من النقاط معلومة الأحداثيات ولكنك لا تملك أى معلومه عن نظام الأحداثيات المستخدم فى تخليقهم ومن الممكن أن يكون المقاول الذى أنشأهم فرض أحداثيات نقطه وتم تخليق الباقى بجهاز توتال أستيشن أو أى طرق أخرى وإلى هنا تنتج المشكله كيف نعمل بجهاز الجى بى أس بدون وجود نظام احداثيات والأجابه هى site calibration

ولذلك نسأل أنفسنا ما هى الوظيفه الفعليه لهذه العمليه

ببساطه هذه العمليه ما هى ألا عمل MOVE ,ROTATE,SCALE لنظام الأحداثيات WGS1984 الى نظام الأحداثيات المجهول مما ينتج عنه تطابق نقاط ال GPS على نقاط النظام المحلى وبذلك يحسب البرنامج معاملات التحويل بين النظامين ويطبقها بشكل فورى على البيانات المرصوده وبالتالى يكون الناتج نقاط أحداثياتها نفس أحداثيات النظام المحلى السابق

ولكن هذه العمليه لها معاير كثيره منها

1- يجب أن تكون النقاط المحليه تحيط الموقع بالكامل
2- يجب أن تطبق هذه العمليه فى مساحه لا تتعدى طول أى ضلع فيها عن 6 كم أى فى المواقع الصغيره أما المواقع الكبيره فيجب تقسيمها الى ثلاثة أو أربعة مراحل أو أكثر
3- يجب أن تكون النقاط المحليه محددة الأماكن وواضحه فأى حركه فيها يمكن أن تؤثر على النتائج
4- لتحسين قياس الأرتفاعات يجب أن يكون هناك نقاط معلومة الأرتفاع موزعه داخل مساحة الموقع
5- أقل عدد من النقاط المعلومه 4 أو أكثر غير نقطتتين فى وسط الموقع Z

كيفية عمل site calibration بجهاز ترمبل
1- يتم فتح ملف عمل جديد ويحدد نظام الأحداثيات على أنه WGS1984
2- يتم الوقوف على أحد النقاط المعلومه بال BASE ونهىء الجهاز للعمل كا RTK عادى مع أدخال أحداثيات النقطه بأستخدام زر HERE
3- يتم أستخدام الحامل الثلاثى مع ROVER ورصد جميع النقاط الأخرى على أنها control point
4- بعد الأنتهاء من الرصد ندخل على قائمة key in ثم point وندخل جميع نقاط الأحداثيات المحليه المعلومه سابقا مع وضع علامة صح أمام كلمة control point
5- بعد الأنتهاء من الرصد ندخل على قائمة survey ثم نختار site calibration
6- سيطلب الجهاز أدخال نقاط بالتتابع gps point نختارها من list وهى النقاط المرصوده بالجهاز وبعد ذلك ندخل النقطه المقابله grid point وهى النقطه المحليه المقابله للنقطه السابقه
7- يطلب الجهاز تحديد أستخدام النقاط فى الحسابات هل يتم أستخدامها hoz أو vrt أو أفقيا أو رأسيا ويمكن اختيار أحدهما فقط أو كليهما أو لا ندخل هذه النقطه فى الحسابات تماما

السؤال ما الذى يحدد ذلك
عند الإنتهاء من إدخال النقاط جميعا وتحديد كل نقطه ومقابلها يظهر زر calc على اليمين بالأسفل وعند الضغط عليه ينتج قيم المتبقيات أو residuals
ومعناها المسافه بين النقطه القديمه ونقطة الجى بى أس بعد تحريكها وبالطبع يجب أن يتطابق النقطتين ولذلك نهتم جدا بهذه القيم ويجب الا تتعدى 4 سم فى أقصى الحدود مع شروط الموقع كما ذكرت سابقا

ماذا لو تعدت هذه القيمه
ببساطه نكشف من جدول الأدخال الأول هل هى تعدت أفقيا والا رأسيا والا فى الأثنين 
ونهمل النقطه فى أى خلل سابق أى نهملها فى الحسابات أفقيا أذا كانت قيم المتبقيات الأفقيه أكبر من 4 سم وهكذا
بعد اهمال النقطه نضغط على calc مره أخرى وهكذا حتى نصل الى النتيجه المرجوه

8- يجب ان نعمل فى نفس الملف السابق لأننا أذا خلقنا ملف عمل جديد يتم فقد هذه الحسابات ولأسترجاعها يجب أن نستخدم أمر copy between job ونختار calibration

وبهذا أكون وضحت الفكره كامله ومنتظر الرد بعد التجربه

م/ هانى زكريا احمد
مدير فرع الرياض
شركة الجهات للتجاره والمقاولات
وكيل ترمبل ونيكون فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه


----------



## علي فؤاد (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم الف شكر يا باشمهندس هاني وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة وهذا ليس غريب ولا جديد عليك فهو ما عودتنا عليه دائما منك وانا بطمع في سوال كمان لو انا اشتغلت في موقع وو قفت علي نقطة بال base واخترت here ثم ذهبت الي المكتب وحصلت علي احداثيات تلك النقطة الصحيحة سواء من البلدية او الامانة او غيرها واردت ان اعمل move للشغل بتاعي علي tgo ازاي احرك شغلي كله علي حسب احداثيات نقطة ال base الصحيحة وكمان التغيير في hoz بس ولا في hoz وال ver


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم م/ على
أشكر الظروف أن جميع الأسئله كانت يوم الخميس والجمعه وكنت فى الرياض
بالنسبه لسؤالك ببساطه يمكن تعديل البيانات أذا كانت كلها rtk وكانت ال base أحتلت نقطه واحده فقط 
ولعمل ذلك تضغط مرتين على النقطه base
تظهر نافذه بها الأحداثيات تضع الأحداثيات المصححه ثم تضغط فى أى مكان فارغ على الشاشه
ستظهر كوره حمراء recompute فى أسفل يمين الشاشه 
نضغط عليها مرتين
وبذلك ينتقل الشغل للموقع الجديد x,y,z
وشكرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (10 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الكريم م/ هانى زكريا - جزاك الله الف خير على مجهودك فى اجراج هذه الاشياء الرائعه وارجو ان ترفق لنا شرح لكيفية العمل بجهاز ال gps لان معظم حوجة الاخوة لذلك ولا شك ان ما عرضته هنا اجهزة حديثه وفى غاية الروعه والابداع والتطور والرقى .بالاضافة لعرض المواصفات ارجو شرح وافى لكيفية العمل بها وبالاخص ال gps ولك من الجميع الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## علي فؤاد (11 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر يا م هاني 
لو انا وقفت بال base علي اكثر من نقطة هل ستختلف طريقة المعالجة علي TGO
وكمان ايه دور site calibration في دقة zالارتفاع


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مهندس على
بالنسبه للشق الأول من السؤال لا تختلف طريقة المعالجه فأذا وقفت على أكثر من نقطه يمكن تعديلهم واحده واحده بدون مشاكل
بالنسبه للشق الثانى من السؤال 
بالتأكيد تحسن الدقه فى ال z
والأجابه ببساطه 
أنك تتعامل مع مساحه صغيره لا تتعدى 6 كم وبالتالى عناصر التحول تكون أدق مما أن تطبق على scale كبير كنظام احداثى لدوله
فكما قولنا سابقا أن site calibration ما هى الا MOVE ,ROTATE,SCALE
ولو تأملت أى نظام أحداثى ستجده أيضا كذلك
ولذلك التطبيق على هذه المساحه الصغيره وحساب معاملات التحويل بين النظامين عن طريق البرنامج الحقلى فهذه المعاملات تتيح الحصول على دقه أعلى فى التحويل
ولكن هناك شروط للحصول على هذه الدقه وهى 
1 - يتم تقسيم الموقع الى قطاعات أصغر فى حالة التغير الكبير فى التضاريس
وكل قطعه يحسب له معاملاتها الملائمه لها
2 - المشاريع الطوليه كالطرق أيضا يجب تقسيمها الى قطاعات لا تزيد عن 6 كم بطول امتداد الطريق لكل لقطاع
3 - لابد أن يتوافر فى كل قطاع ما لا يقل عن 4 نقاط للربط الأفقى و 5 للرأسى
أرجوا أن اكون وفقت فى الشرح
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي فؤاد (16 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس هاني علي اهتمامك وعندي بعض الاسئلة الاخري ارجو ان يسعني صدرك
1- كيفية عمل الرفع بال static في الموقع وهل يشترط وجود نقطة معلومة الاحداثيات ضمن النقط التي ترفع بطريقة ال statice 
2- لو انا بعمل نقط cntrol pointsبطريقة static هل يلزم وجود نقطة معلومة من البلدية او الامانة ولو معنديش نقطة معلومة هل ممكن بعمليات الضبط والمعالجه علي tgo احصل علي نقط معلومة الاحداثيات كنقط البلدية
3- اخيرا هل هناك حل لرفع المباني بال gps وهل يمكن استخدام ال offset في حل تلك المشكلة وانا عارف ان الجهاز الجديد R8 GNSSحل تلك المشكلة ولكن بالنسبة للاجهزة الاخري كال Trimble R8 and 5800


----------



## محمد الفرارجي (17 يوليو 2009)

العبرة ليست بالردود فقط ولا نقيس ذوي المجهود من أمثال حضرتك بكثرة الردود ولكن نقيسهم بقوة مواضيعهم

وعموما
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمد الفرارجى
بصراحه لم أفهم ردك هل هو مدح أم هجاء
_________________________________________________

أما بالنسبه للأخ على فؤاد

هذا الموضوع يطول شرحه
ولكن ببساطه تضع الرسيفر على النقطه وتدخل على 
survey - fast static - start base
وتدخل اسم النقطه وأرتفاع الجهاز فقط
وهكذا لباقى النقاط وتلاحظ ان وقت الرصد يتم حسابه عند تشغيل الرسيفر الثانى ويفضل ان يكون عدد الرسيفرات 3 حتى ينتج مثلث مغلق فى كل رصده 
بعد ذلك يتم نقل رسيفر واحد وترك الأخرين يعملوا وهكذا
عند انهاء عمل أى رسيفر أمامك خيران
1- الضغط المباشر على زر الباور
2- تدخل فى قائمة survey ثم تضغط end gnss survey

بالنسبه لأحتياجك لنقطه معلومه هذا شىء أساسى ويستحسن يكون عدد النقاط المعلومه أكثر من واحده لكى يتم الضبط بشكل جيد ويكون عندك مرجع لعمل تشييك على تصحيحك

اما فى حالة عدم وجود نقاط فالنتيجه تكون جيده جدا للبيانات المصححه كبلوك أى بينها وبين بعضها البعض
ولكن مكانهم بالنسبه للأحداثيات المحليه يكون فيه شفت 

أى أنك فى حالة رصد مربع تام قائم الزوايا ولكن لديك احداثيات نقطه من أركانه واتجاه ضلع منه بدايته من هذه النقطه
فلو رصدت وصححت فقط ستحصل على المربع القائم ولكن مكانه غير دقيق ولكى تضعه فى مكانه يجب أن تحركه الى النقطه المعلومه وتصنع دوران حسب أنحراف الضلع المعلوم

الخلاصه

بدون نقاط معلومه نحصل على بلوك مصحح ولكن مكانه فين .......................الله أعلم 
يفرق عن مكانه الحقيقى كام .....................الله أعلم



بالنسبه للمبانى
يمكنك الدخول على cogo
ثم تختار أخر خيار taped distance
هذا الأمر يعطيك امتداد خط
ولأستخدامه بشكل جيد
1- نحضر شريط قياس يكون أوله عند ركن المبنى المراد رصده ونمد الشريط حتى يصل الى مكان مفتوح
2- يتم رصد نقتطتين على الشريط وبهم نعرف الخط الذى أمتداده ركن المبنى المطلوب
3- عند رصد النقطه الثانيه يصبح لديك قراءه على الشريط توضح المسافه بينك وبين المبنى 
4- بعد قياس النقطتين ومعرفة المسافه ندخل على ال taped distance
5- ندخل النقطه الأولى (الأبعد) بعد كده الثانيه (الأقرب للمبنى) ويسأل الجهاز عن المنسوب فنختار منسوب النقطه الأقرب
6- ستظهر الخريطه موضح عليها الشعاع الذى عرفناه للجهاز
7- نضغط add
8- تظهر شاشه تسأل عن أسم النقطه الجديده وكودها والمسافه
9- بعد ذلك نضغط store


وشكرا


----------



## قاسم مبشر (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكورين الاخوة علي هذا الطرح الجميل وبالاخص الاخ هاني علي سعة صدره
بالنسبة لموضوع رفع المباني لقد سمعت عن جهاز مصاحب (أسف لعدم تذكر اسمه) يوصل مع الكنتروله, فلقياس ركن المبني يقف الراصد بالروفر في منطقة مكشوفة ثم يوجهه هذا الجهاز الي النقطة المستهدفة فيحسب هذا الجهاز المسافة والانحراف والزاوية الراسية من نقطة الروفر الي النقطة المستهدفة وبذلك يتم حساب الاحداثيات الجديدة
*هذا النظام شبيه بالاسمارت استيشن في لايكا ولكن الجهاز المصاحب ليس توتال استيشن
*أرجو من الاخ هاني علي التعقيب علي صحة معلوماتي السابقة لاني حقيقة سمعت بها قبل فترة ولم اجد لها تاكيداً


----------



## فايزمحمد (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## عصام فوزى -مصر (28 يوليو 2009)

مجهود مشكور و لى الأسئلة التالية :
- هل جميع اجهزة trimble لا تحتوى على شاشتين متماثلتين تمكن من العمل على الوجهين خاصة عند عمل الترافيرسات
- هل جميعها لا تحتوى على تسامت ليزر من جسم الجهاز
- هل لا يوجد جهاز يتجاوز مداه 1000 متر بدون عاكس مع الحفاظ على الدقة فى حدود 2 مم
- ماذا عن زمن تشغيل البطاريات الداخلية حيث أعتقد أنه غير كاف
- ماذا عن إمكانية العمل باللغة العربية على الجهاز


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أشكر الجميع على المشاركه ويسعدنى الرد
بالنسبه للمهندس قاسم المبشر بالفعل يوجد جهاز ليزر يمكن أستخدامه منفردا او ملحق مع أجهزة الجى بى أس المساحيه الدقيقه وأيضا المخصصه لأغراض الجى أى أس
ويسمى TruPulse 360
ويمكن زيارة الصفحه التاليه لمزيد من المعلومات
http://www.lasertech.com/TruPulse-Rangefinders.aspx
وهى توضح نبذه جيده وبها فيديو أيضا عن هذا الجهاز الجيد
وهذا الجهاز يفيد فى حالة المبانى حيث يقيس المسافات والأنحراف معا ويمكنه قياس الأرتفاع ايضا ولذلك يستخدم فى تخليق النقاط وحساب النقاط عن طريق الأوفست


بالنسبه للأخ عصام فوزى وهو لمن لم يعرف مدير مبيعات فى شركة ليكا بمصر كما فى ملفه الشخصى على المنتدى
كم كنت أتمنى أن يكون سؤالك فى نطاق الموضوع المذكور فساحة المنتدى ليست ساحه حربيه يكيل كل منا للاخر بأسلوب مباشر أو غير مباشر ولو تلاحظ أنى لم أذكر اسم أى شركه لا من قريب ولا من بعيد من الشركات المنافسه ولا أحب ذلك فلو سمحت أذا كان تعليقك يثرى الموضوع علميا فتفضل بطرح أسئلتك وسأكون سعيد بالأجابه عليها ولكن هذا الأسلوب مرفوض تماما 
ولذلك سأترفع عن الرد لعدم وجود دليل علمى ملموس على ما تقول 
وسأعلم سيادتك أن الهدف من موضوعى ليس الدعايه ولكن الهدف تثقيف المهتمين بالمجال وأيضا تقديم المعلومه للناس فالمنتدى يدخل عليه جميع المهندسين من كل مكان بالعالم ولذلك فنحن لا نقدم دعايه خاصه لشركتى مثلا ولكن المهم تقديم المعلومه فقط
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## علي فؤاد (29 يوليو 2009)

والله يا باشمهندس هاني انا كنت بقدرك ومازلت لكني احترمتك كثيرا علي ردك علي المهندس قاسم لان الموضوع في الاول والاخر تعليم وتثقيف لكل مهندس علي حسب الجهاز اللي بيشتغل عليه ولكن بالفعل وهذه شهادة حق ان المهندس هاني رد علي استفسارات كثيرة تتعلق بمجال المساحة عامة او ال جي بي اس وله مداخلات كثيرة علي عدة منتديات لا تتعلق باجهزة ترمبل بل اسئلة تخص المساحة عموما والراجل لم يقارن اجهزة ترمبل باي اجهزة اخري بل يذكر مميزات اجهزة ترمبل اذا اقتضي سياق الموضوع ذلك دون التركيز علي قصور الاجهزة الاخري وانا مهندس مساحة منذ عام 2002 ولم اري اي مداخلة او موضوع لاي شخص في الشركات الاخري علي اي منتدي وان دل هذا فانما يدل علي قوة وخبرة الدعم الفني المتمثلة بشركتكم وعلي مجهودك يا باشمهندس هاني الملموس في اثراء العاملين بمجال المساحة بالمعلومات القيمة والخبرات الكثيرة فشكرا م هاني زكريا


----------



## عصام فوزى -مصر (29 يوليو 2009)

الأخ المهندس هانى :
لقد كانت مداخلتى فى صورة سؤال من الممكن الإجابه عليه بنعم أو لا حيث أنكم موضع ثقه و ليس إدعاء بعدم وجود هذه الإمكانيات حيث أننى قمت بالسؤال بإستخدام "هل" و "ماذا" لمعرفة الجواب الصحيح و لم أقر بها مما يستوجب دليل علمى إلا إذا كان هذه الإمكانيات غير موجودة بالفعل مما أدى إلى عدم الرد
عموماً لقد كنت أقصد المداعبه فقط و أرجو قبول إعتذارى و قبولى كصديق بعيداً عن أى منافسة حيث يتبين لى من أراءك و ردودك على الأسئلة أنك مهندس فاهم وعلى قدر لا بأس به من العلم .وفقك الله


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم مهندس عصام فوزى

أنا بالفعل أستحى أن أقبل أعتذارك حيث أنك لم تخطىء فى حقى انا شخصيا ولكنى أعاتبك فقط على الخروج عن سياق تقديم المعلومه والتفرغ فقط للمبارزه أنت منافس فى العمل ولكنا هنا اخوه يجب أن ننسى العمل ونخدم أخوانا بعلمنا وهكذا نتصدق على هذا العلم ولنا اسوه فى أخوانا وأحبائنا على المنتديات وأبرزهم د / جمعه داود وأنا لم أذكر أسمه لمجاملته معاذ الله بل لأنه يستحق الشكر على تقديم المعلومه بشتى الطرق بعيدا عن المنافسه فكل واحد منا له رزق معلوم . هذا فقط ما كنت أحب أن أوضحه لك ولكل أخوانى 
وقد تكلم الدكتور جمعه والمهندس دفع الله هجو عن هذه المبارازات الكلاميه بين الناس على المنتديات ولا أحب أن ينطبق علينا هذا المعنى أو على غيرنا فيجب أن نكون قدوه لغيرنا كما كان غيرنا قدوة لنا
ولذلك فلا داعى لقول 
(إلا إذا كان هذه الإمكانيات غير موجودة بالفعل مما أدى إلى عدم الرد)
(لقد كنت أقصد المداعبه فقط)

وشكرا على التعقيب

أما بالنسبه لأسئلتك فسأرد عليها فقط لتقديم المعلومه ليس الا

* هل جميع اجهزة trimble لا تحتوى على شاشتين متماثلتين تمكن من العمل على الوجهين خاصة عند عمل الترافيرسات

- الأجهزه الحديثه المزوده بموتور لا تحتاج هذه الخاصيه حيث أن الجهاز يحتوى على أعدادات يمكن أن تجعله يقيس النقطه على face 1 and face 2 بدون تدخل من المستخدم ومن هذا الخيار يمكنك التحكم أيضا فى عدد الرصدات لكل وجه وبالتالى نوفر الوقت والجهد 
وللعلم جميع اجهزة ترمبل بدء من جهاز S6 فما فوق فيها شاشتين ولكن أحدهما رقمية والأخرى ويندوز ومن الشاشه الرقميه يمكننا عمل جميع الأعمال المساحيه ولكنى كما وضحت الأجهزه تقيس وتغير نفسها من face 1 and face 2 بدون تدخل من المستخدم فلا نحتاج أستخدام الشاشه الثانيه 


* هل لا يوجد جهاز يتجاوز مداه 1000 متر بدون عاكس مع الحفاظ على الدقة فى حدود 2 مم

- يوجد جهاز S6 وما فوقه وستجد أن المدى يصل الى 
reflective foil 60 mm ................................................................1600 m
ويمكنك زيارة اللينك التالى لتحميل مواصفات الجهاز
http://www.trimble.com/trimbleS6.shtml
http://www.trimble.com/trimbleS6_ds.asp

أما عن الدقه فأنت لم تحدد هل الدقه فى قياس المسافات أم الزوايا أم تسأل عن دقة الشعاع ومقدار التشتت فيه على العموم حمل هذا الملف فبه كل الأجابه عن سؤالك بخصوص الرصد بالليزر
http://trl.trimble.com/dscgi/ds.py/Get/File-208582/022543-010D_TrimbleS6_DR_WP_1104_lr.pdf


* هل جميعها لا تحتوى على تسامت ليزر من جسم الجهاز

جميع الأجهزه ترمبل وغيرها يمكنها أستخدام تسامت ليزر حيث يباع التريبراخ وله نوعين تسامت عدسات وتسامت ليزر وبالنسبه لترمبل فهناك جهاز توتال أستيشن 3600 ويأتى ومعه تسامت ليزر فعال بدون تريبراخ
أما الباقى فلا يوجد حيث توجد بعض المشاكل فى تسامت الليزر أبسطها ألتفاف الليزر عند دوران الجهاز وتشتت شعاع الليزر على الأرض ويمكن أن تضيف صعوبة الرؤيه بالنهار وهذه ليست عيوب ولكنها تحفظات حتى على جهاز ترمبل أيضا هذه الملحوظات تنطبق على هذه الخاصيه فى كل الأجهزه أما خروج شعاع الليزر من جسم الجهاز فلا داعى له حيث ستكون معايرة هذا الشعاع من الصعوبه بمكان وأى خلل فيها يستدعى نقل الجهاز بالكامل للمعايره أيضا أذا حدث عطل فى ليزر التسامت فسيتوقف الجهاز عن العمل لحين أصلاحه وكل هذه المشاكل لا نجدها مع تسامت العدسات 


* ماذا عن زمن تشغيل البطاريات الداخلية حيث أعتقد أنه غير كاف

- حدد بطاريات جهاز معين لو سمحت
متوسط أستخدام البطاريات من 5 الى 8 ساعات حسب الأستخدام والعمر الأفتراضى للبطاريه
فقياس الزوايا فقط يختلف عن قياس الزوايا والمسافات ويختلف عن تشغيل الليزر من عدمه وأيضا خواص الشاشه هل هى رقميه أم ملونه وأيضا هل الجهاز يتحرك يدويا والا بموتور وهل الموتور عادى والا مغناطيسى ......ألخ


*ماذا عن إمكانية العمل باللغة العربية على الجهاز

الأجهزه المساحيه عموما من ترمبل لا تدعم اللغه العربيه حيث أنه لا يوجد داعى للأستخدام
أما أجهزة ترمبل المستخدمه لأغراض ال GIS فتدعم أستخدام اللغه العربيه وهى التى تتطلب فعلا أستخدام اللغه العربيه فيها لأنها مصممه لتجميع البيانات فلكل مقام مقال ويتم دعم اللغه العربيه فى هذه البرامج عن طريق برامج وسيطه مثل أرابيزر وهو برنامج ممتاز يخدم اى جهاز ويندوز موبايل او ويندوز سى أى 


وشكرا على مشاركتك


----------



## عصام فوزى -مصر (1 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ المهندس هانى :
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بدايةً أشكر لكم ردكم الكريم وإن كان لى تعقيب على جميع البنود التى أود مناقشتها مناقشة علمية مجردة بهدف إضاحة مفهوم كل منها بعيداً عن أى منافسة حيث أعتقد أنه لا مجال للمنافسة بيننا حيث أن كلاً منا يعمل فى بلد مختلف :

*** إن الغرض الأساسى من العمل face1 and face2 هو ملاشاة خطأ الجهاز و إستخدام الموتور فى تغيير وضع الرصد من face1 إلى face2 يهدم المرجو من الرصد بهذا الإسلوب حيث أن إستخدام الموتور يؤدى إلى الأتى:
- جعل الفرق بين وضعى الرصد = 180 درجة تماماً متجاهلاً خطأ الجهاز الذى يظهر فقط عند التوجيه اليدوى فى الوضع face2 على نفس الهدف
- يتم بناء الوضع الثانى face2 على الوضع الأول لتوجيه الراصد وهو face1 وهو غير مقبول و تظهر نتائجه فى خطأ قفل الأفق لكل من أقواس الرصد عند الرصد على عدد من الأقواس
قد يكون المبرر أنه عند عمل face change أن الجهاز يقوم بإستخدام نتائج المعايرة المخزنة داخلياً مثل :
index ,collimation ,وخلافه فى تعديل ذلك ولكن ماذا لو كانت هذه القيم قديمه من معايرة سابقة أو تغيرت بعد أخر معايرة ( تستطيع عمل تجربة لقفل الأفق بإستخدام الموتور عند تغيير وضع الرصد )
الشاشة الأخرى المشار إليها فى جهاز S6 غير متماثلة للشاشة الأولى ولا تقوم بإظهار البيانات كاملة .......

**** إن المسافة المشار إليها بردكم 1600 متر لا تتحقق بدون إستخدام عاكس ولكن بإستخدام أحد أنواع العواكس الورقية reflective foil 60 mm كما ذكرتم وهو عاكس ورقى مقاس 6سم * 6سم أى بإستخدام عاكس أيضاً فى حين أن ما ورد بأصل السؤال 1000متر بدون إستخدام عاكس
من الممكن أن نتخيل سوياً مبنى خرسانى عالى الإرتفاع على مسافة بعيدة يصعب الوصول إلى أعلاه أو منطقة جبلية شديدة الوعورة والتضاريس العالية التى يصعب الوصول إليها بالعاكس هل يكون الراصد مطالب بالصعود ووضع هذا العاكس الورقى ليتم الرصد !!! بالطبع لا ! إن إستخدام reflective foil 60 mm لا يندرج مطلقاً تحت مسمى الرصد بدون عاكس 
أما عن الدقة فإن أصل السؤال هو قياس المسافات بدون عاكس و الدقة المشار إليها 2مم بالطبع تخص المسافات ولو كانت للزوايا لقلت 2 ثانية . برجاء مراجعة دقة الرصد بدون عاكس للمسافات ودقة المسافات بإستخدام العاكس الورقى reflective foil 60 mm 

**** إن التسامت بالليزر من جسم الجهاز يختلف كليةً عن التسامت بالليزر من الترايبراخ حيث أنه عندما يكون من جسم الجهاز يكون مرتبطاً بمحاور الجهاز نفسه وبالزوايا المقاسة و يتم التحكم به من قوائم الجهاز الداخلية إضافة إلى انه توجد علاقة بينه و بين قيم الميول الناتجة من ضبط الأفقية و التى يقوم حافظ الإتزان بمعالجتها أما وضعه فى الترايبراخ يختلف كليةً عن ذلك حيث ان الترايبراخ جزء منفصل عن الـجهاز ومحاوره مهما بلغت درجة المعايرة للجزئين معاً وكذلك الحال أيضاً بالنسبة للتسامت البصرى الذى يفضل أيضاً أن يكون من جسم الجهاز و ليس من الترايبراخ .
أما عن شدة الليزر و تشتته على الأرض فهى بالفعل عيب فى بعض الأجهزة ولكن توجد أنواع أخرى من الأجهزة لا يحدث بها هذا التشتت مطلقاً و يتميز بها الليزر بما أنه من جسم الجهاز بالتحكم فى شدته من قائمة معينة على الشاشة وفقاً لمستوى الإضاءة المطلوب +/- وعند أقصى شدة له لا يتعدى قطره 1مم لذلك فهى تكنولوجيا مكلفة 
أما عن أعطال الليزر فإننى طوال 17 عاماً فى مجال المساحة بمنتهى الأمانة لم أتعرض مطلقاً لهذا النوع من الأعطال إلا إذا كان صادفك فى موديل معين تم تركيب ليزر له من جسم الجهاز و هو غير معد لذلك 
بالنسبة للموديل 3600 المزود بتسامت ليزر بالفعل قد رأيتة بالطبيعة و إن كانت لى بعض التحفظات عليه حقيقة

****بالنسبة لعمل الجهاز باللغة العربية:
إن عمل الجهاز باللغة العربية إلى جانب الإنجليزية ( مثل الموبايل ) لا يعنى دعمه لعمل أحد الـ applications فقط بالعربية ولكن أن يتم عمل الجهاز بالكامل فى جميع قوائمه و أوامره بالعربية شاملاً أعمال الرفع و التوقيع و ما يتم ظهوره من رسائل تحذيريه وخلافه 
لقد صادفت فى عملى الكثير من غير المهندسين الذين لهم قدرات محدودة فى التعامل بالإنجليزبة والذين تقف أمامهم قوائم الجهاز و أوامره بالإنجليزية عائقاً كبيراً نحو فهم أى رسالة تظهر على الشاشة حتى لو كانت بسيطة . أعتقد أن عمل الجهاز بالعربية هام بالنسبة لهم فعلى سبيل امثال يجد أمامه " إرتفاع العاكس " و ليس reflector height و يجد أمامه " فتح ملف جديد " و ليس creat new job ويجد أمامه "مسافة" وليس distance وهكذا كل الأوامر و القوائم . هذا هو مقصدى من إستخدام العربية 

هذه هى ملاحظاتى على ما قمتم بالرد عليه وفقاً لمعلوماتى المتواضعة 
وفقكم الله


----------



## أبو مصطفي @ (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## abdolkadr (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام انا لدي سؤال عن معايرة وصيانة اجهزة نيكون جهاز dtm352
هل يستلزم من معايرة جاز نيكون ان يتم تفكيك قطع الجهاز ام تتم المعايرة برمجيا فقط
وهل فك الجهاز يؤثر عليه في شي

السؤال الثاني :جهازي نيكون dtm 352
اصبح يعطي فروقات على المسافات الطويلة فقط يعني على مسافة 700 متر يعطي فرق 9 سم
لكن على المسافات القصيرة عمله جيد يعني مسافة 100 او 150 متر يعطي فروقات من 2 الى 4 ملم في ظرف الجو الحار
فهل المشكلة في الجهاز ام في درجة الحرارة لا ادري


----------



## gpsusama (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العمل الرائع مهندس هانى- لو ممكن تذودنا بمعلومات عن برنامج الـ GPS 
الخاص بمعالجة البيانات و الشبكات الدقيقة (TTC ( Trimble Total Controller
م. اسامة سيد


----------



## عمر علي 86 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم والله موضوع يستاهل 
عندي سؤال لك اخي م/ هاني زكريا
كيف اعرف ان الجهاز اكثر دقة 
ماذا تفضل من اجهزة نيكون او ليكا
وشكراً


----------



## mostafammy (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى المساح (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جداااا
شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## mohie sad (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## altoeny (9 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررر اخي هاني على هل الابداع والله كفيت وفيت الله يحفظك ويسدد خطاك.
ولكن بدي اعرف اكثر عن جهاز trimble R8GNSS MODEL 3 .
1-كم جهاز اقتني للعمل بدقه عاليه مثلا لمسح طريق طوله 450كم.
2-ما الدقه التي يوفرها الجهاز بالاتجاه x,y,z.مقارنتا مع التوتل استيشن.
3-هل من الممكن تسقيط المباني والمنشات بدقة التوتل استيشن.
علما اني اعمل على اجهزة التوتل منذ 2004 والدقه عاليه بهذه الاجهزه بس هذا الاجهزه ما اعرف عنها شي
ولا نعرف حتى الاسعار ولا حتى موجود فرع لها هنا بالعراق .


----------



## علي الدبس (10 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك على مجهوداتك وجزاك الله خيرا..............................مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود . ما قدمته للجميع تستاهل عليه الشكر .

*​


----------



## husam01 (11 أبريل 2011)

*مشكور اخ هانى

اتمنى لك التوفيق
*


----------



## hamdy khedawy (13 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (14 مايو 2011)

مشكور يابشمهندس هانى على سعة صدرك واخلاقك الكريمة فى امدادنا بمعلومات عن كل جديد فى g.p.s اتمنى لك السعادة وحب العباد لك (من احبة اللة حبب الية العباد) وشكرا


----------



## Eng.WOLF (14 مايو 2011)

مشكووووور و الله يعطيك العافية يا رب


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الغالي


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

انا لدي جهاز نيكون 352 واود معرفة كيفية خزن الاحداثيات بالجهاز اضافه الى خطوات عمله الاخرى شاكرا مجهودكم السخي


----------



## م.سند الحمري (19 يناير 2012)

اثابك الله يااخي ومشكور جدا


----------



## mostafa afify (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد همزة محمد (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك الى الخير بسأل عن الـــintegrated survey فى أجهزة الترمبل ( الربط بين التوتال و الـــGPS ) الإعدادات وطرق الرصد............ مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## Amr.Gaafer (31 مايو 2015)

عمل رائع ، شكرا جزيلا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

